# The BEST That I Can Do



## nikegurl (Jan 12, 2004)

MEAL 1

1.5 scoops whey
2 Tbs whipping cream
3 fish oil caps

MEAL 2

3 whole eggs
4 egg whites

MEAL 3

can tuna
Tbs safflower mayo
4 olives
stalk celery

MEAL 4

4 oz chicken
Tbs Newman's dressing
Cup Romaine/mixed greens

MEAL 5

repeat Meal 3

MEAL 6

1.5 scoops Nectar (whey)
2 Tbs whipping cream
3 fish oil caps

TOTALS
1616 calories
199 protein
82 fat
18 carb

(the less I say the better.  this is definitely a "put up or shuttup moment for me".)


----------



## atherjen (Jan 12, 2004)

hmmm are you following a keto diet of somesort or just low carb?


----------



## katie64 (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey sweetie, so glad your starting a new journal, hope you feeling ok, I sense a little tension   "this too shall pass", that's my new motto


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 13, 2004)

thanks for visiting.  i'm cool katie - just fed up with all my starts and stops.

atherjen, i've used this eating plan before and had good luck with it.  i'm not sure it's the best way but it's definitely one that works for me.  i carb up last meal every 4th day with yam, oats, banana and natural pb.  it's like a beverly diet with more fat (DPw8 for those around when they were here)


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 13, 2004)

workout pretty much sucked but i knew it would.  i lose so much strength after these long layoffs.  (duh)

it's hard to get back at it but that's the only way to improve.  have a feeling it's gonna be awhile before i start feeling good about my workouts again though.  i was really weak....

CHEST

FLAT DB PRESS
10 x 30
7 x 35
5 x 35
7 x 30

INCLINE DB PRESS
9 x 25
8 x 25
6 x 25

PEC DECK
12 x 30
10 x 30


BICEPS
BB CURL
10 x 40
9 x 40
7 x 40

HAMMER CURLS
8 x 17.5
8 x 17.5
7 x 17.5

CONCENTRATION CURLS
12 x 10


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 14, 2004)

BACK 

WG Pulldown 
12 x 70 
9 x 80 
10 x 80 
10 x 80 

Long Pulley Row (low cable row? never know what to call these) 
10 x 70 
8 x x80 
8 x 80 

Hypers 
3 sets of 10 


TRICEPS 

DB Overhead Extension (2 arm) 
10 x 25 
9 x 25 
9 x 25 

Dips 
2 sets - hurt my shoulders 

Kickbacks 
10 x 8 
8 x 8 
8 x 8


----------



## atherjen (Jan 14, 2004)

Looks great! 
I feel much better now that you mentioned your having a carb up meal too!


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 14, 2004)

thanks for stopping in.  means a lot atherjen.

to be honest, it's a pretty bad workout but it's been so long that it'll take me a little bit to get all the way back in the swing of things.  at least i'm going.  it can only improve now.

yep on the carb up meal.  every 4th day.  i don't think it's the "best" plan but it's one that worked well for me in the past.

i'm kind of retracing my steps....going back to what worked before i strayed off course.  i'll tweak the eating plans approx every 4 weeks or so.  after this i'll probably go with daily slow burning carbs and 5 meals instead of 6.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey! A new journal  Things look good hun, keep it up


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 14, 2004)

speaking of things looking good....you look WONDERFUL in you midway photos.  i see lots of positive improvements.  it shows that you've been working really hard.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 14, 2004)

Aww, thanks sweets!  You are too kind


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jan 14, 2004)

Good luck girlie!!


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 14, 2004)

thanks ncgirl21 - and welcome to im!  good to see you started a journal.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks!! A lot of great info. on here!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2004)

Good Luck sweetie!!!!!!  You will do great!

Everything looks good, I like the DPw8 diet...thinking of doing it also!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> thanks for stopping in.  means a lot atherjen.
> 
> to be honest, it's a pretty bad workout but it's been so long that it'll take me a little bit to get all the way back in the swing of things.  at least i'm going.  it can only improve now.
> ...



you welcome hun.  
you said it right there! thats the most important part of dieting.. finding out what works for _YOU!_  
best of luck with it


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 15, 2004)

yesterday's meals

overslept so i only got 5 meals in instead of 6.  calories were too low and i did the same thing again today.... also forgot my fish oil caps.  better planning in the mornings (and not hitting snooze) is definitely in order.

now for the good news - i haven't cheated and i'm feeling good.  

MEAL 1
3 whole eggs
4 egg whites

MEAL 2
can tuna
Tbs safflower mayo
stalk celery
4 olives

MEAL 3
4 oz chicken breast
cup mixed greens
1 Tbs + 1 tsp Newman's Caesar (not the creamy one)

MEAL 4
same as meal 2

MEAL 5
1.5 scoops Nectar (whey)
2 Tbs whipping cream

TOTALS:
1329 calories
162 g protein
11 g carbs (deducted fiber)
67 g fat


----------



## Stacey (Jan 15, 2004)

CHECK YOU OUT~~~ GOOOO GIRL!! You are DOING GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

yeah!!!!  DITTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 15, 2004)

I like what I see in here


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 15, 2004)

thanks ladies.  means a lot.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 15, 2004)

last night's terrible horrible no good very bad leg workout 

SQUATS 
10 x 65 
9 x 85 - form went to hell 
i won't lie....i bailed.  i'm having some squatting "issues" i need to resolve.

LEG EXTENSIONS 
12 x 50 
8 x 70 
7 x 70 
7 x 70 
these felt good. i like the Cybex machine 

SLDL 
10 x 95 
8 x 95 
8 x 95 
7 x 95 

SEATED LEG CURL - weird....i kept feeling these in my calves? 
12 x 35 
9 x 45 
8 x 45 


Leg Extensions and SLDL went well. 
Squats were a problem 
While I did feel the seated leg curls in my hamstrings I felt 'em in my calves just as much. not sure why but that can't be good...


----------



## katie64 (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> 
> now for the good news - i haven't cheated and i'm feeling good.


  Doing great lady, I like your menu  and you are very strong, I need to lift heavier  and maybe less reps 

I like that snooze button too


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 15, 2004)

thanks katie.  i used to be a LOT stronger.  that's where i have to remind myself that if i just keep doing the right stuff everyday i'll get to where i want to be.  

as for my menu...i gotta tell you.  i LOVE my chicken w/greens and caesar dressing.  really look forward to that one!  (hmmm...20 minutes to go)


----------



## atherjen (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> thanks katie.  i used to be a LOT stronger.  that's where i have to remind myself that if i just keep doing the right stuff everyday i'll get to where i want to be.
> 
> as for my menu...i gotta tell you.  i LOVE my chicken w/greens and caesar dressing.  really look forward to that one!  (hmmm...20 minutes to go)



I have all the faith in you hun! your doing GREAT! keep it up! 

You know.. Im just as weird. I love eating my chicken w/greens and mushrooms and olive oil. love that one.


----------



## katie64 (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> thanks katie.  i used to be a LOT stronger.  that's where i have to remind myself that if i just keep doing the right stuff everyday i'll get to where i want to be.
> 
> as for my menu...i gotta tell you.  i LOVE my chicken w/greens and caesar dressing.  really look forward to that one!  (hmmm...20 minutes to go)


I love my salads too 

I'm determined to be lifting heavy like you girls by the end of my challenge with Buff


----------



## atherjen (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> I love my salads too
> 
> I'm determined to be lifting heavy like you girls by the end of my challenge with Buff



Just keep doing what your doing and with time and deication you can get there!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Just keep doing what your doing and with time and deication you can get there!


Thanks babe, I used to think I was so strong, well I was, but I'm getting old  

Hey Jen, do you have a journal somewhere, would love to check out your training and meals????


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 16, 2004)

5 meals again yesterday but i'll get 6 in today. 

tomorrow is carb up day - i'll go with the yam/oats/banana/pb that i've used in the past. been craving lucky charms cereal but i won't do it. promise. 

Yesterday's Meals 

Meal 1 
3 whole eggs 
4 egg whites 
1 pat butter 

Meal 2 
4 oz chicken breast 
cup mixed greens 
1 Tbs + 1 tsp Newman's 

Meal 3 
can tuna 
stalk celery 
Tbs safflower mayo 
4 olives 

Meal 4 
2 scoops Ultrasize 

Meal 5 
1.5 scoops Fuzzy Navel Nectar 
2 Tbs whipping cream 

TOTALS: 
1322 calories 
163 g protein 
18 g carbs 
64 g fat 

too many shake meals - just turned out that way yesterday. normally i'll be eating 4 food meals and 2 shakes 

no cheats to report.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 16, 2004)

SHOULDERS 

DB PRESSES 
10 x 20 
7 x 25 
6 x 25  
8 x 20 

SIDE LATERALS 
8 x 15 + 7 x 10 (dropset) 
7 x 15 + 7 x 10 (dropset) 
10 x 12.5 

UPRIGHT ROWS - WG 
12 x 30 
10 x 30 
10 x 30 

REAR DELT MACHINE 
12 x 30 
8 x 45 
8 x 45


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 16, 2004)

here are today's meals so far. i'll have to update Monday - no computer at home. (i'll post my weekend meals on monday as well. )

i'm really starting to look forward to my carb up tomorrow night. and i'm glad i actually made it to my first one without cheating. i know. 4 days isn't much but lately....that's damn good for me.  

FRIDAY MEALS (so far, will be updated) 

MEAL 1 
2 scoops Ultrasize 

MEAL 2 
can tuna 
Tbs safflower mayo 
4 olives 
ran out of celery....couldn't get to the store. i had extra greens meal 3 

MEAL 3 
4 oz chicken 
2 cups mixed greens 
1.333 Tbs Newman's Caesar (not the creamy one) 

MEAL 4 
can tuna 
packet mayo 
4 olives 

Temp TOTAL 
1101 calories 
143 protein 
14 carb 
50 fat


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 16, 2004)

nikegurl, congratulations on making it to your first carb-up! I know just what you mean, we need to celebrate all of our accomplishments big and small!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> here are today's meals so far. i'll have to update Monday - no computer at home. (i'll post my weekend meals on monday as well. )
> 
> i'm really starting to look forward to my carb up tomorrow night. and i'm glad i actually made it to my first one without cheating. i know. 4 days isn't much but lately....that's damn good for me.



your doing great hun!!  Enjoy the carb up tonite!


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 20, 2004)

ok....carb up was good but i did cheat a bit.  had some chow mein after my oats banana and pb.  really didn't want the yam so i skipped it.  chow mein was not part of the plan.  but i'm back on track again and doubt i did too much harm since it was just the one meal.

thanks so much for all the support!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 20, 2004)

yes dont let the one slip up put you down, you have the right attitude hun, I love it!  
Keep it up!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

Your doing great honey--- Congrats on making it to your first Carb- up!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 20, 2004)

my chest workout was a little disappointing.  as always...i lack patience and thought i'd be stronger than last week (but i wasn't).  guess it's gonna take a bit longer.  bicep workout was good.  forgot how much i like incline db curls.  

CHEST
FLAT DB PRESS
10 x 30
6 x 35
7 x 30
7 x 30

HAMMER MACHINE INCLINE PRESSES
8 x 50
8 x 50
8 x 50
7 x 50

FLAT DB FLYES
10 x 15
9 x 15
9 x 15

BICEPS
INCLINE DB CURLS
10 x 20
8 x 20
8 x 20

PREACHER CURLS - bailed after 2 sets.  these hurt my elbows.  nothing else does so i'm not gonna do 'em.

7 x 35
6 x 35 

STANDING CONCENTRATION CURLS
3 x 10 x 10


----------



## Jodi (Jan 20, 2004)

I hate incline db curls.   My biceps suck which is probably why


----------



## Jill (Jan 20, 2004)

Ever try doing barbell curls-With the bench on an incline, and your actually leaning your tummy and chest on the bench, feet on the ground or on the seat of the bench, and curling the barbell from the back of the bench? Get it? I hope I explained it, its one of my new fav bi exercise! Hope your liking carb ups!!


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 20, 2004)

never tried those!  i think they're called spider curls?  they sound like something i'd like.  have to try 'em.

i like carb ups....i DON'T like that i added chow mein to mine.     next time i'll get it exactly right.  

thanks for visiting!


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 21, 2004)

BACK

BB ROW
12 x 40
12 x 50
8 x 60
8 x 60

WG PULLDOWN
11 x 80
8 x 90
8 x 90
8 x 90

Hypers 
3 x 10

better back workout than last week.  i'll up the volume a bit next.

TRICEPS
SKULL CRUSHERS
10 x 30
10 x 30
8 x 30

CG BENCH
10 x 45
10 x 50
9 x 55
don't like the way my wrist felt doing these.  maybe i'll wear gloves b/c that gives a bit of wrist support next time.

PUSHDOWNS - 1 ARM reverse grip
10 x 30
8 x 30
7 x 30


----------



## Jodi (Jan 21, 2004)

NG have you ever tried the Hammer Strength Pulldown?  I love the thing and definately contribute the use of that to my back development.  I prefer to do it one hand at a time.  I like it much better than the standard cable pulldown.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 21, 2004)

thanks jodi!  i had just started using it when i switched gyms and then i sort of forgot about it.    you're right though!  it was really good.  i'm gonna use it next workout.  

i'm really liking bb rows.  i think i'll add rack deadlifts next time too.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> thanks jodi!  i had just started using it when i switched gyms and then i sort of forgot about it.    you're right though!  it was really good.  i'm gonna use it next workout.
> 
> i'm really liking bb rows.  i think i'll add rack deadlifts next time too.




I LOVE bent over bb rows! they are a staple of my back workouts. t-bar rows are great as well. Im a huge fan of deads as well.. makes you feel real powerful eh?


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 21, 2004)

when i do the bb rows i'm not completely bent at the waist at a 90 degree angle so my torso is parallel to the floor.  i bend a bit less than that.  i'm good about pulling my elbows way back when i row the weight in toward my abs.  is that ok or do i need to bend over more?


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 22, 2004)

how'd LEG day get here so fast?     

i'm absolutely determined to settle my squatting "issues".  i did 5 sets last night -past parallel and really concentrated on my form.  i had to fight the urge to bend at my waist and lean forward only on the last couple of reps of the last set.  i'm hoping to go up 5 lbs per week for awhile.  i'll see how that goes.

SQUATS

10 x 65
10 x 70
10 x 70
10 x 70
9 x 70

LEG EXTENSIONS

12 x 50 had to pause after 10 reps
6 x 70 + 3 x 50
5 x 70 + 4 x 50
5 x 70 + 4 x 50 + 4 x 30

these hurt.  i wobbled to the water fountain.  i liked it.

SLDL

8 x 90
9 x 90
7 x 90
7 x 90

really have to bring my straps next time.  killed my hands and that was a definite factor in when the sets ended.

LEG CURLS (seated, Hammer)
10 x 45
10 x 45
8 x 45


----------



## atherjen (Jan 22, 2004)

gotta love leg day.. I did quads/calves last nite and wobbled like a penquin home. haha 
Keep pounding out those squats babes!


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 22, 2004)

i won't be happy 'til i'm using 185.  it's gonna be awhile.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 26, 2004)

i have to work on my patience....yesterday was my 3rd chest workout since i've been back and i thought i'd be getting much stronger by now.  clearly i expected too much.   

on the plus side...since i started doing incline db curls for biceps again i have a pleasant bicep soreness 2 weeks in a row.

CHEST

FLAT DB PRESS
8 x 30
8 x 35 (the last rep felt like it took 5 minutes to "get up") 
6 x 35
9 x 30

HAMMER BENCH PRESS
9 x 50
9 x 50
8 x 50
7 x 60

CABLE CROSSOVERS
10 x 30
10 x 35 - felt better lighter so i dropped the weight back down and squeezed like a mad woman
10 x 30

BICEPS
INCLINE DB CURLS
10 x 20
10 x 20
8 x 20

CABLE CURLS - 2 arm w/straight bar
10 x 45
10 x 50
8 x 55

CONCENTRATION CURLS
10 x 12.5
10 x 12.5


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

NICE LIFTS sweetie!!! I truly mean that!
and dont u fret, that strength will come back up..


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

Looks like you're getting back on track real well!  I thought I 'd drop in and give you a personal "hello".

Definitlely impressive workouts!  Better than mine even when I'm training with Debi!

Keep up the awesome effort and again, congratulations on not smoking anymore!

Take care, sweetie!


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 27, 2004)

hey david - ya just made my day.  thanks so much for always having something warm and kind to say.  means a lot.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 27, 2004)

> i'm absolutely determined to settle my squatting "issues".


Your doing great NG


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 27, 2004)

doesn't feel great quite yet.  every workout i want to leave the gym after my first set.  seriously.  i DON'T but it occurs to me.

i just tell myself to keep doing the right stuff each day and one day it won't be so bad anymore.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> doesn't feel great quite yet.  every workout i want to leave the gym after my first set.  seriously.  i DON'T but it occurs to me.
> 
> i just tell myself to keep doing the right stuff each day and one day it won't be so bad anymore.



and thats the attitude to have hun!!! Stick with it, takes time and patience but I KNOW that you will conquer it!!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey honey, just wondering how you are...........your journal is quite motivating for me, it's 11:37pm and I wanna go workout


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 2, 2004)

i've been slacking on the logging!  gonna do better.  work has been insane!  yet another round of "restructuring".  but i survived it and i'm so glad.

anyway - gym has been ok.  good b/c i haven't missed but only "ok" b/c the strength has been slow to return

diet had been good....'til yesterday.  i made chicken jambalya to bring to my friend's superbowl party (and i added kielbasa to it as well)  i ate a pretty big bowl.   

back on track today though.  i'm not really liking this eating plan like i did the first time around though.  not sure if that's b/c it isn't the one for me right now OR if it's b/c i never seem to stick to anything anymore.  

been wanting to go with carb cycling but that's been a pattern with me....not giving things enough time to see results before deciding that what i need to do is change again.

so i guess i should stick with it. 

thanks for visiting!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey girl! I was wondering how you had been! Hopefuly things can calm down to norm pace for you again. 
I defintly think that you would like the carb cycling.. and you have our support to help you stick with it hun!  

hmm whats kielbasa


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 2, 2004)

it's very very bad for you.  like a smoked beef sausage.  

i'm not sure i'm entitled to switch eating plans again...i've been doing this for at least a year now.  starting one and saying THIS is the one i'll stick to...but then i don't.  i eat badly for awhile, get fed up and then pick a new eating plan that is THE one.

 

but this time around i am wondering if my strength is still way off due to the 4 days in a row of no carbs.  i don't recall feeling this way the last time i did it.  i know i had more energy and this time i'm ok the first no carb day (day after my carb up meal).  the next day i feel a bit "off" and then day 3 and 4 i feel really weak and crappy.

so not sure if it's a valid reason to change plans or just me being impatient and failing to stick with stuff again.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 2, 2004)

I can def relate to the feeling drained, but then again my carbs are a bit lower bc of comp. 
how many grams of carbs are u having on your carb up? and how much cardio/training are you doing the days after?


----------



## katie64 (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i've been slacking on the logging!  gonna do better.  work has been insane!  yet another round of "restructuring".  but i survived it and i'm so glad.
> 
> anyway - gym has been ok.  good b/c i haven't missed but only "ok" b/c the strength has been slow to return
> ...



Superbowl, your allowed a big bowl, Yeah..... New England 

I'm so glad I am not the only one who gets a little wishy washy, although I don't think it's good, I always feel awful when I switch things around or simply don't do it, I like your new sig, I tend to sit on the pity pot too much, I don't even need to regroup anymore, it's just a matter of doing it, grrrrrrrrrr, I have a big banner in my w/o room saying "JUST DO IT" guess I should spend more time down there, glad you posted NG, I was curious about your progress, take care honey.........


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 2, 2004)

here's a new slogan for us:

"Don't just do it.  Do it better."


----------



## atherjen (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> here's a new slogan for us:
> 
> "Don't just do it.  Do it better."



 I love it!!


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 2, 2004)

i go 4 days with my only carbs coming from veggies (daily totals always below 20 g carbs)

then the last meal of day 4 i carb up for a total carb intake of 90 g carbs.  i feel really stuffed after i eat it so i doubt i could eat anymore.  (2/3 cup oats, 5 oz yam, Tbs peanut butter, 4 oz banana)

i used this eating plan successfully a year and a half ago and i remember it being rough the first few days but my energy is really lagging this time.

BUT i've been so bad about sticking with one plan lately that it's entirely possible it's just a lame excuse.   

i do know this...i'm sick and tired of the extra fat and i want it gone now!  (rant over)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey NG, how's it going?


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 2, 2004)

training hard...but sort of frustrated.

weight isn't coming off as fast as i'd like.  
strength isn't coming back as fast as i expected

but i'll survive.  thanks for asking!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 2, 2004)

I know, it's all very frustrating for me too.  

I feel like my weight is NEVER going to drop.......Almost like it's going to go through separation anxiety or something


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 2, 2004)

AND i'm starting to worry that it might be harder this time 'cause i'm old.  seriously.


----------



## katie64 (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> here's a new slogan for us:
> 
> "Don't just do it.  Do it better."


Agreed  I still like the other one you had, the sick of wanting it one, well I'm gonna do it, even if i do one right thing per day, I won't beat myself up for what I didn't accomplish, I feel like I'm back at the baby step stage with W8/DP, grrrrrrrrrrr 


Sucks sometimes


----------



## katie64 (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> AND i'm starting to worry that it might be harder this time 'cause i'm old.  seriously.


I was reading at t-mag about a 56 yr. old woman that won her class in a dead lifting contest, can't remember the w8 but who cares, at 56, I think that is way cool, I tend to think my age has alot to do with it too, old habits and starting new ones, but again I say, if women alot older than me can accomplish certain goals then so can I, sorry I should be writing this in my journal, haha, which is probably on page 3 now


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> AND i'm starting to worry that it might be harder this time 'cause i'm old.  seriously.




Ohhhhhhhhhhh sweetie.  With age come beauty.  You'll meet your goals............THAT.....and you're not old.

Don't worry.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 2, 2004)

NG - I know that I could never do a low carb diet EVER again.  After carb cycling I need those carbs.  I'm in better shape too and don't look so drawn and run down like I did with low carb.  You do need to set your mind and stick to something.  A cheat every now and then, as you know is not going to hurt you.  

I feel a big difference in the gym from my no carb days to a carb day and that is why I will never go to a low carb diet again.  Besides, I hated all the fat anyway 

You know you can always PM me.  I'm here for you sweetie.  You, Leslie and I...........we are a team and have been the day the 3 of us met online almost 2 years ago.  Remember we are always hear for you!


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 2, 2004)




----------



## Leslie (Feb 3, 2004)

Ditto what Jodi said

How is the smoking going?


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 3, 2004)

The not smoking has been going very well!  1 cigarette in the month of January (already confessed that one   )  but only one.

My little counter says it's been 1 month 2 days 22 hours 13 minutes and 59 seconds since I quit.

I've not smoked 339 cigarettes that I normally would have. 

I've saved $67.85 (which seems to be missing   )


----------



## katie64 (Feb 4, 2004)

Wow, you've done so well not smoking, good for you 

Have a good day


----------



## atherjen (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> The not smoking has been going very well!  1 cigarette in the month of January (already confessed that one   )  but only one.
> 
> My little counter says it's been 1 month 2 days 22 hours 13 minutes and 59 seconds since I quit.
> ...




  way to go hun! I knew that you could let them go! shows your strong! Keep it up eh!! 

you know.. after BOTH my parents quit smoking and the money that they were saving each day to... they said they didnt know where it went either..


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

Heya NG! Good Job on Not smoking!!

That is funny though--where is that money..lol!!

Be strong girlie!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 9, 2004)

New eating plan starting today.  I'm going with a 40/40/20 plan.   I think I need some carbs....and I also think I need to be successful with a plan so I'm going basic and easy to follow.

I've decided on 11 calories per pound for now b/c I have to drop some fat.

Here's how the numbers work out:
Daily Calories:  1540
Daily Protein:  154 g
Daily Carbs:  154 g (all clean of course)
Daily Fat:  34 g


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 9, 2004)

Lesson learned:  a nonstick frying pan seems to be an absolute must when making protein pancakes.  I thought spraying a skillet with pam would work but I was wrong....what a mess!  I'm gonna get a nonstick pan and try again in the next couple of days.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 9, 2004)

yah those stubborn skillets need to be oiled up sooo much.. icky!

Glad to see that you have realised a plan that will work for you girl!  Best of luck with it all, Ill be following!


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 9, 2004)

thanks atherjen!  and i should have thanked jodi earlier as well.  she helped me get to this 40/40/20 plan and i believe it's going to be a good choice.  for the moment it seems like crazy HUGE amounts of carbs but i have a feeling i'll learn to like 'em just fine.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 9, 2004)

Mon 2/9 Meals (will update/edit as I go)

MEAL 1
1.5 scoops Optimum Whey
1 Tbs pb

MEAL 2
3 oz chicken
1 cup brown rice
1/2 c stewed tomatoes
chicken broth (used to cook rice)
Tbs parmesan cheese

Meal 3
1.5 scoops Nectar
1 Tbs whipping cream

Meal 4 (preworkout)
can tuna
1/2 cup brown rice
whole wheat tortilla
2 Tbs light dressing (Italian)
shredded romain

Meal 5 (postworkout)
1/2 cup oats
1/2 cup cottage cheese
2 egg whites
Tbs light SF jam
1/2 apple

TOTALS:
1597 calories
159 g protein
151 g carbs
34 g fat


----------



## Jill (Feb 9, 2004)

What kind of nectar do you drink NG?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 9, 2004)

Looks great NG!  Hopefully we found something that will work for you physically and mentally.  Good luck darling


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 9, 2004)

I like the fuzzy navel and apple best.  I have the Caribbean Cooler around somewhere but don't like it too much anymore.

I really like the other 2 though!


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Looks great NG!  Hopefully we found something that will work for you physically and mentally.  Good luck darling



The fact that I can put my tuna in a whole wheat tortilla later today may just be enough to keep me going a LONG time without cheating.  Seriously.  I was sniffing the bag of 'em earlier today.


 

Thanks for always helping.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 9, 2004)

As I told you before NG, I'm always here for you.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 9, 2004)

i already have a question.  the ww tortilla i bought has 20 g carbs and zero grams sugar.  would 2 a day be pushing it?  numerically it works but i thought that might be excessive even if there's no sugar?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i already have a question.  the ww tortilla i bought has 20 g carbs and zero grams sugar.  would 2 a day be pushing it?  numerically it works but i thought that might be excessive even if there's no sugar?


No -that is fine


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 11, 2004)

TUESDAY and WEDNESDAY MEALS

Exactly the same as Monday.   

MEAL 1
1.5 scoops Optimum Whey
1 Tbs pb

MEAL 2
3 oz chicken
1 cup brown rice
1/2 c stewed tomatoes
chicken broth (used to cook rice)
Tbs parmesan cheese

Meal 3
1.5 scoops Nectar
1 Tbs whipping cream

Meal 4 (preworkout)
can tuna
1/2 cup brown rice
whole wheat tortilla
2 Tbs light dressing (Italian)
shredded romain

Meal 5 (postworkout)
1/2 cup oats
1/2 cup cottage cheese
2 egg whites
Tbs light SF jam
1/2 apple

TOTALS:
1597 calories
159 g protein
151 g carbs
34 g fat


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 11, 2004)

I got an awesome nonstick frying pan Monday night so the protein pancakes are now going smoothly.  Yummy too.

One disappointment....I made a big batch of chicken with brown rice and stewed tomatoes Sunday night and I'm really sick of it.  Bleck.  I think the tomatoes are bothering my stomach?  Gonna have to come up with another cooked meal option when it's finished b/c I don't want to make it again.

I'll have to investigate Jodi's cottage cheese meatloaf more closely...


----------



## Jill (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> 
> Meal 5 (postworkout)
> 1/2 cup oats
> ...


Was this a protein pancake? I can spot them a mile away! I find if I put a pinch of baking soda, and a pinch of baking powder, it makes the pancake grow real big, and a little bit moister.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 11, 2004)

sounds Good!  Thanks Jill.  i'll have to try that!

my first attempt to make them was a disaster b/c I didn't have a nonstick pan.  so much better now!  i bet the baking soda/powder might make 'em a bit fluffier which means i'll be in heaven!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 11, 2004)

diet is RIGHT on hun!!  
sorry to hear that your chicken/rice mix is making you feel sick. is that the first time you have made it? 
defintly try Jodi's meatloaf.. gosh I want to soo bad(no oven though) 

hmmm Jill I didnt know that would make them fluffier.. I havent had Prot pancakes in forever!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> 
> defintly try Jodi's meatloaf.. gosh I want to soo bad(no oven though)
> 
> hmmm Jill I didnt know that would make them fluffier.. I havent had Prot pancakes in forever!!


THE MEATLOAF IS TO DIE FOR!!!! I would eat it 6x a day if I was allowed.

Oh, and the bs & bp make the pancakes ways better-I forgot to add the 2 in the other day, and the pancake was not nearly as good. Seriously.


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 11, 2004)

How are you doing on more carbs?


----------



## Jenny (Feb 11, 2004)

The new plan looks great Hilary!  I'm sure this will suit you really well and won't create cravings


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 12, 2004)

first day i felt sure that i must have miscalulated everything because the carb meals suddenly seemed like a lot of food.

so far i'm really liking it.  i have tons of new options now!  like this weekend i'm thinking i'll get some fiber one cereal again and maybe try the low carb milk (i found some).  

my jeans are still too tight though.  funny how 4 days of eating well won't fix months of messing up.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey girlie!!  Your diet looks great!! I've never had protein pancakes- I'll have to give them a try!

Is Jodi's lasagna okay when your cutting?

Have you ever had Fiber One Pancakes?

1 cup fiber one
1/2 cup egg substitute
1/4 cup cottage cheese
1 T. water

(before you mix it all together, but the fiber one and water in the microwave to get it to mush together better)


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 12, 2004)

uhoh....another pancake recipe to try.   

Thanks!  sounds yummy.  I love fiber one!

Yep....as long as I figure out the macros for the total recipe and make sure I only have it during a carb meal I can have Jodi's meatloaf.  I'm not precontest or anything...just droppin' some fat.  

For anyone interested I ripped off and posted Jodi's recipe below.  (thanks Jodi!)


1 c small-curd cottage cheese
1 egg lightly beaten
1/4 c tomato paste
2 T. chopped onion
1 T Spicy Mustard
1/2 C Oats
1 tsp. salt
1/8 tsp. pepper
1 lb lean ground beef or turkey or 1/2 beef 1/2 turkey
1/3 c grated Parmesan cheese

In a bowl, combine the first eight ingredients. Add beef and mix well.  Press into an ungreased 8 inch square baking pan. Bake at 350 for 20 minutes. Sprinkle with Parmesan cheese; bake 10-15 minutes longer or until meat is no longer pink. Drain; let stand 10 minutes before cutting.


----------



## Jill (Feb 12, 2004)

I bake mine for more like an hour. Mind you, I  may be using more ground beef.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 17, 2004)

jodi's meatloaf is my new favorite thing!  awesome.

bad news.  i'm so freaking fat.  decided Saturday to get my bodyfat tested and settle the mystery.  (i knew it was bad but not HOW bad).  21%.  dear LORDY.

good news.  i prepared all of my meals (pretty much all of them) for the week last night so i'm organized and ready to solve this fat thing once and for all.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 17, 2004)

MEAL 1
shake (1.5 scoops whey)
Tbs pb
cup Fiber One

MEAL 2
slice meatloaf (1/6 the recipe)

MEAL 3
shake (1.5 scoops whey)
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 4
can tuna
1/4 cup brown rice
whole wheat tortilla
Tbs lowfat mayo
1/2 apple

MEAL 5
protein pancakes
(3 egg whites, 1/2 c cottage cheese, 1/2 c oats)
1/2 apple
Tbs Smuckers light sugar free jam

TOTAL

1546 calories
37 g fat
159 carb (125 after deducting fiber)
171 protein


----------



## Jodi (Feb 17, 2004)

Don't worry - stick with the plan and the fat will drop 

Your doing great NG


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)

I'd be happy to be down to 21%

Afraid of what I'd measure in at


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 17, 2004)

well....let's put it this way....i only have like 2 pairs of pants that i can get into.  seriously.  i have a closet full of clothes i can't wear because they're too tight.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 18, 2004)

MEAL 1
shake (1.5 scoops whey)
cup Fiber One
3 fish oil caps

MEAL 2
slice meatloaf (1/6 the recipe)
i eat it cold and lord help me...i know that's gross but i like it.  a lot.  

MEAL 3
shake (1.5 scoops whey)
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 4
can tuna
1/4 cup brown rice
1.5 whole wheat tortillas
Tbs lowfat mayo
1/2 apple

MEAL 5
protein pancakes
(3 egg whites, 1/2 c cottage cheese, 1/2 c oats)
1/2 apple
Tbs Smuckers light sugar free jam

TOTALS

1531 calories
33 g fat
168 carb (133 after deducting fiber)
169 protein


----------



## Jodi (Feb 18, 2004)

> MEAL 2
> slice meatloaf (1/6 the recipe)
> i eat it cold and lord help me...i know that's gross but i like it. a lot.


  I've done that too but I do like it warm better.  I'm glad you like the recipe.  I've been making mine just all Turkey instead of 1/2 Turk 1/2 Beef.  I can't taste the difference.  I also started adding 1T. Cajun Spice to it and OMG - I will never eat it without the cajun again 

Are you enjoying the meal plan?  Is it working good for you this time sanity wise and strength wise?


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 18, 2004)

i like carbs...a lot.    

i still fear them just a bit in the back of my mind.  i think i won't be totally over that until i see that i can be as lean as i got without them with them.  but already my energy is MUCH better and i feel better mentally.  ('cept when i look in the mirror naked.   )

i think this is a good prep for carb cycling in the future.  i'm gonna settle in with this for awhile before changing anything though.  i think that's best especially since i'm feeling good physically.  i already know that in a few days i'll start to get impatient and think if i switch plans i'll magically become lean overnight.  i know better...really i do....but i have to fight the tendency anyway.

thanks for checking!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

Girl I feel the same way, now that I eat carbs I'm in love w/ them..

And yeah, I don't fit into most of my clothes either right now


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 18, 2004)

let's keep the faith and not cheat on our eating plans greeky.  (i've been doing that lately.  used to have will of steel....not anymore)

how are you liking the carb cycling so far?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

I don't like no carb days
I semi like low carb days
I love high carb days 

  I can deal w. it, it's a little rough planning it around life and friends who want to go out to eat, but its not a biggie if it works.

My only concern is, Im still very confused why I gained so much weight when I started it


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 18, 2004)

I can survive one no carb day since it's only one.
I like low carb days just fine.
I'd be terrified of the high carb days b/c I'm big on weighing and measuring and that whole thing of "eating carbs 'til satisfied" freaks me out.  I want a number.  (I'm high maintenance)

That's why I think this will be a good warm up for me.

I think that you can have some pretty major water weight fluctuations around high carb days and that's to be expected....but you know I'm not the resident expert.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> My only concern is, Im still very confused why I gained so much weight when I started it


because your body is not use to the carbs.  It happened to me when I first started carb cycling too.  I came off a low carb diet and I will never go back.  It also took several weeks for my body to digest carbs properly again so that I wasn't feeling bloated anymore.  I was doing semi-low carb diets for a few years and now I wish I never did.  It screwed up my body.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

TY Jodi, thats what I suspected..

I hope my body adjusts soon! Actually, I want to post about this in my journal, sorry for thread jacking nikegurl


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 18, 2004)

don't apologize at all!  you're motivating me and i value that a LOT right about now.  have a good night and seriously, thanks for visiting and talkin' carbs.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 19, 2004)

i messed up.  already.  i ate a big piece of homemade coconut bread (that's pretty close to being cake)

i need to hire a freaking babysitter for myself.  it's pathological i tell ya.  i collect photos of all these bodybuilding/fitness women b/c they have the type of physique i'd like to achieve...and then i eat cake only a few days into my new eating plan.

now that i've confessed i'm going to eat the rest of my meals as planned and do better tomorrow.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 19, 2004)

Whatever you do, don't give up!  Eat your meals and wake up tomorrow and start fresh again.  K?


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 19, 2004)

sigh.  ok.

i was thinking i should move in with you jodi and you should put one of those infant monitors in my room and a lowjack on my ankle during the work day.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 19, 2004)

I'll have all you move in with me.  I'll get your asses into shape fast.  You might hate me afterwards though


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 19, 2004)

I'd never hate you after.  Maybe a bit along the way but not after.


----------



## Jill (Feb 19, 2004)

The meatloaf cold-I eat it like that all the time too! I know how you feel about the clothes hon-I went on holidays a month ago, and was getting ready to go out for dinner, and ya NONE of the pants I brough from the summer fit me. Only 1 pair with a drawstring waist. It is very frusterating, and I can relate. Oh ya, the scale is the devil, so stay away from him too.

Just take things 1 day at a time-if you mess up dont beat yourself up.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 19, 2004)

thanks for the kind words Jill.  but i think i need to be yelled at more.   

i've been letting a "mess" in my personal life impact my goals and that only makes everything worse.  (but i keep doing it) 

on the bright side - i don't have a scale demon so that's something i don't have to stress about AND i'm still cigarette free AND i will do better tomorrow. 

(YELL at me if i don't)


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 23, 2004)

MEAL 1
1.5 scoops Nectar (whey)
1 cup Fiber One
3 fish oil caps

MEAL 2
4 oz turkey breast
4 oz yam
pinch of mustard

MEAL 3
1.5 scoops Nectar (whey)
3 fish oil caps

MEAL 4
can tuna
whole wheat tortilla
Tbs lowfat mayo
celery
1/4 cup brown rice (mixed in tuna)
1/2 apple

MEAL 5 (post workout)
protein pancakes
     1/2 cup oats
     1/2 cup fat free cottage cheese
     3 egg whites
Tbs Smuckers Sugar Free Light Jam
pear
3 fish oil caps

TOTALS
1588 calories
164 g protein
151 g carbs 
32 g fat


Jodi, is the pear in Meal 5 ok since it's post workout or is that pushing it (fruit near bedtime?)


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 23, 2004)

I've decided to do cardio 3 times a week (on my non lifting days) for 20 minutes.  Not much but I never do any so maybe this will be a good move.  (and I'll hate every minute of it)


----------



## Jodi (Feb 23, 2004)

I would go with 1/2 pear.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 23, 2004)

I hate cardio too!  nothing beats lifting weights imo! mayhbe make one of those cardio days HIIT. makes the 20mins go by faster anyways! lol

diets looking great girl! and Im so proud of you for still being smokey free!


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 23, 2004)

i'll definitely try HIIT.  could i start with 4 minutes fast walk on an incline, 1 minute jog, 4 minute fast walk, 1 minute jog 'til the 20 minutes go by?  i'm in pretty bad cardio shape so that may actually not be so easy at first.  

as for the pear....they're pretty puny and i never eat really close to the core.  so i bet when you take into account the part i waste and the starting size of the pear it is close to 1/2.  seriously.

but if i find bigger pears i'll only eat half.  k?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 23, 2004)

Cardio just plain sucks ass.    I find every excuse in the book to not do cardio.  Then I realize it doesn't really matter because I can get just as lean without cardio and I don't sacrafice any muscle in the process.  Even before my comp I didn't do any cardio until the last 4 weeks.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 23, 2004)

i'm fiddling with my training split a little.  i'm going to try training quads and hamstrings seperately and see how that goes for awhile.

Sunday 2/22 CHEST and SHOULDERS 

CHEST

Flat DB Press
10 x 30
8 x 35
7 x 35 (really only got 6, needed spot on last 1)

Incline Hammer Machine
10 x 50 (total weight, not per side)
10 x 60
7 x 70

Pec Deck
10 x 30
10  45
9 x 45

SHOULDERS

Machine Press - I always use free weights but this machine was very cool....burned like crazy and easy to do a drop set at the end

10 x 40
7 x 40
6 x 40 + 4 x 30

Lateral Raises
10 x 12.5
7 x 15
9 x 12.5

Rear Delt Machine
10 x 45
9 x 45
9 x 45

I've never done shoulders on chest day b/c my shoulders are a weak spot and I thought they should have their own day.  BUT I may just like doing them after chest b/c they were burning like crazy after only 1 set (from the pre exhaust I guess)

I'll see how this split goes....


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 24, 2004)

I really like splitting legs up!  My legs were jello when I left the gym and they stayed that way...An hour later when I got in the shower at home I couldn't stand on one leg to shave my legs b/c whichever one I tried to stand on was shakin' too much.  

Workout sure doesn't look like much but I think I'll be able to make real progress training quad and hams on different days.  I'll increase the volume a bit soon.  (been slacking with legs for so long that while this should have been an easy workout...it wasn't  )

I still suck at squats.  For now my squatting goals will be:  1)  Do them no matter what and 2)  Ass to the floor.  I achieved those 2 things but when it starts to feel heavy I rack it.  It's gonna take a long time for me to get to some respectable weights...(I admit, squats freaking scare me.  never used to.    )

So since I chicken out early on squats I'm going to be sure to really push my limits on the leg press.   I'm not strong on them either but I will take sets to true failure on these.

SQUATS
10 x 65
10 x 75
8 x 85

LEG PRESS
10 x 90
8 x 180
7 x 180

LEG EXTENSIONS
10 x 50
9 x 50 
7 x 50

ROTARY CALF MACHINE
17 x 90
9 x 130
8 x 130
8 x 130

SEATED CALF RAISES
20 x 35
18 x 35


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 24, 2004)

by the way....i have "news"

it's strange but good.  something changed for me this weekend.  i feel good again.  very motivated and like i really can kick some ass.    (in a good way)

i don't feel this nagging sense that I HAVE to eat right and train instead i really WANT to do it.  i'm looking forward to they gym, loving my time there and feeling damn good about a day of good eating instead of bad about how my hips look in the mirror.

not sure what happened - but i'm glad it did.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> by the way....i have "news"
> 
> it's strange but good.  something changed for me this weekend.  i feel good again.  very motivated and like i really can kick some ass.    (in a good way)
> ...




Congrats Girl!! I'm sure you will kick some ass!!    Keep it up!!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> by the way....i have "news"
> 
> it's strange but good.  something changed for me this weekend.  i feel good again.  very motivated and like i really can kick some ass.    (in a good way)
> ...


  Go with the flow


----------



## atherjen (Feb 24, 2004)

HOORAY! thats the spirit girl!


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 24, 2004)

yep - feeling really good.  there is a chance it's b/c i'm an ephedra junkie.    haven't used any in awhile and i cracked open my last bottle of dymetadrine this week.  maybe they're happy pills for me?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 24, 2004)

you silly girl! 
gosh, coffee makes me happy! even though I dont feel anything from it or ephedrine.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 25, 2004)

night off from the gym (tuesday night)

i have a little "situation" today.  

my legs aren't working.  they are killing me from monday night (no problem, been there done that - we all have) but besides hurting...they won't work quite right.  i can barely walk.  

it's better when i move around but when i got out of bed this morning i could barely get to the bathroom.  and sitting at my desk is not helping.  i look like sucha freak.  oops.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 25, 2004)

yesterday's meals - a bit low on calories.  i forgot fish oil a couple of times.  i'll bump it up a tad today.

MEAL 1
1.5 scoops Nectar (whey)
1 cup Fiber One


MEAL 2
4 oz turkey breast
4 oz yam
pinch of mustard

MEAL 3
1.5 scoops Nectar (whey)
3 fish oil caps

MEAL 4
can tuna
1.5 whole wheat tortilla
Tbs lowfat mayo
celery
1/2 apple

MEAL 5 (post workout)
protein pancakes
   1/2 cup oats
   1/2 cup fat free cottage cheese
   3 egg whites
Tbs Smuckers Sugar Free Light Jam

TOTALS
1451 calories
165 g protein
131 g carbs 
26 g fat


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> 
> MEAL 5 (post workout)
> protein pancakes
> ...


Meals look good NG. I'd have to say this one looks the best to me. Put a pinch of baking soda and a pinch of baking powder. I find it makes em taste even better!!! (it is possible) Oh ya, I used to love sf jam too-now i eat my p pancakes with fresh strawberries, even yummier!

Oh, 1 more thing! Try adding a TBS of coco, and a TBS of choc protein. It seriously tastes like choc cake! Im addicted to p pancakes on carb days!


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 25, 2004)

thanks jill!  i remembered the pinch of baking soda monday but forgot it yesterday.  you are very right - they fluff more with the baking powder.  

i use apricot SF jam and ohmylord is it good.  i keep thinking...jodi isn't going to allow this for long.


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> 
> 
> i use apricot SF jam and ohmylord is it good.  i keep thinking...jodi isn't going to allow this for long.


I was cut off. I have a TBS occasionally!


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 25, 2004)

for some reason this week i'm feeling very motivated, disciplined and focussed again...so i think when the time comes for the apricot smuckers to be banned i'll be ready.

i may shed a few tears but i'll handle it.

just not yet - k jodi?


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 26, 2004)

Yesterday's Meals...calories still a little low but I'm feeling good.
I'm going to make a few adjustments starting on Monday.  (don't worry - they aren't out of impatience, I promise and I'm actually going to increase calories some.)

MEAL 1
1.5 scoops Nectar (whey)
1 cup Fiber One
3 fish oil caps

MEAL 2
4 oz turkey burger
4 oz yam
mustard

MEAL 3
1.5 scoops Nectar (whey)
3 fish oil caps

MEAL 4
can tuna
1.5 whole wheat tortilla
Tbs lowfat mayo
small pear

MEAL 5 (post workout)
protein pancakes
     1/2 cup oats
     1/2 cup fat free cottage cheese
     3 egg whites
     Tbs Smuckers Sugar Free Light Jam

TOTALS
1522 calories
166 g protein
140 g carbs 
29 g fat

I'm telling you...Dymetadrine Extreme is my miracle product.  I'm not starving, I'm feeling great....and f*ckers had to take it off the market.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 26, 2004)

hmmm I seen that product in ol magazines. 

diet looks yummy!! just dont lower too much girlie!


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 26, 2004)

diet is yummy!   

i'm going to bump calories up a bit next week and i'm working out a version of carb rotation that feels right for me...we shall see.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 26, 2004)

Hey girlie~ I LOVE Dymetdrine Extreme tooooo -- Not taking it anymore--but I did for a long time. Butterfly did also!! Great stuff!

Take care honey!


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 26, 2004)

it's great stuff.    i hadn't used it for about 2 years and i'm remembering all over again why i've always liked it so much.

have a good one and thanks for popping in!


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 26, 2004)

UPDATE...I'm taking the day off tomorrow so that means no computer for me again until Monday morning.  I'm sticking to the same meal plan Friday, Saturday and Sunday.  (really)

Starting Monday I'm changing things a bit.

For 2 weeks I will eat:

1610 calories
125 g protein
200 g carbs
34 g fat

5 meals, basically same macros at each.

Then I will drop 1 carb meal and replace it with veggies in weeks 3 & 4.  Calories will stay the same.  Carbs will drop to 160g and fat will increase to 52g

Every 2 weeks I'll drop a complex carb meal (lowering carb intake by about 40 g) and increase fat a bit to keep my calories about the same.

Weeks 5 & 6 will be same calories and protein (roughly) with carbs dropping to 120 and fat bumping to 70 g

Weeks 7 & 8 will drop carbs to 80 g and fat will increase to 88.

(2 week "cycles")

If/when progress stalls I will decrease calories by 50.

That's the plan.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 1, 2004)

time to catch up my journal.

THURSDAY 2/26 - Back and Hamstrings

I was planning to do calves a 2nd time but there was just no way. I couldn't straighten my lower legs out all the way from my last calf workout. (literally)

BACK
HAMMER MACHINE PULLDOWNS
10 x 50
9 x 60
8 x 60

CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS
10 x 70
9 x 80
10 x 80

BB ROWS
10 x 50
6 x 60
9 x 50

1 ARM HAMMER MACHINE ROWS
10 x 25
9 x 35
7 x 40

HAMSTRINGS
SLDL
10 x 75
10 x 80
9 x 80

LYING LEG CURLS
10 x 30
10 x 30
8 x 35

SEATED LEG CURLS
10 x 60
12 x 45
12 x 45

Great back workout (for me). I really like the 2 Hammer Machines. I never use them and I'm going to start. Had lat soreness for a couple of days which is unusual for me after back training.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 1, 2004)

SUNDAY 2/29 CHEST and SHOULDERS

CHEST
FLAT DB PRESS
10 x 30
8 x 35
7 x 35

HAMMER MACHINE INCLINE PRESS
8 x 60
7 x 70
6 x 70

INCLINE FLYES
10 x 15
8 x 20
8 x 20

SHOULDERS
DB PRESS
10 x 20
6 x 22.5
5 x 22.5 + 3 x 17.5 (dropset)

definitely a lot weaker on these after chest...may try to rest a bit longer between the 2 bodyparts and see if that makes a difference. i was actually stronger on lateral raises than usual but much weaker on presses

SIDE LATERALS
10 x 15
5 x 17.5 + 8 x 10 (dropset)
5 x 17.5 + 7 x 10

REAR DELT MACHINE
10 x 45
10 x 45
9 x 45


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 1, 2004)

New eating plan (weekly carb rotation) starting today.

Here are my thoughts on last week....

The Good: No diet cheats! (a small miracle for me lately)
No missed workouts
Really KILLED my legs

The Bad: Skipped Ab training all week
Didn't drink nearly enough water.


Feeling pretty good with what I did all in all. Now I just have to keep going and eventually....I'll see improvements.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 1, 2004)

today's meals

MEAL 1
1/2 c oats
1/2 c nonfat cottage cheese
3 egg whites
(the above made into protein pancakes)
Tbs sugar free jam
3 fish oil caps

MEAL 2
1/2 can tuna
2 egg whites
Tbs light mayo
1 1/2 whole wheat tortillas

MEAL 3
1 whole egg
5 egg whites
3 oz apple
1/2 cup Fiber One (bran cereal, dry)

MEAL 4
4 oz turkey
5 oz yam

MEAL 5 (post workout)
whey shake
4 oz pear
1/3 cup oats

TOTALS
1514 calories
135 protein
188 carbs
31 grams fat

Not sure about my post workout meal....I'm shooting for 25 g protein and about 40 grams carbs. But I think the oats are bad here since they'll only slow down the protein absorbtion (which is the opposite of what I want post workout)

What would be a better post workout meal to get 25-30 g protein and about 40 g carbs?  Thanks!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 1, 2004)

things are looking awesome girl!!  your dedication is dead on!  

hmmmm you know I have gone with both whey/dextrose post workout and whey/oats postworkout and noticed NO difference whatsover, to me anyways. felt better just eating my oats.
Its pretyy controversial, theres a great thread on the Avantlabs forums about its "Ode to Oats". worth a read. 
so I stick to my oaties!  Id rather eat carbs than drink them!


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 1, 2004)

good to hear.  i know people won't always agree.  as long as everyone doesn't think it's a huge mistake...i think i'll stick with this for a bit and see how it goes.  i never noticed much using dextrose in my shake and to hit 40 g carbs....that'd be a LOT of dextrose.  

thanks for checking on me.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 2, 2004)

Legs are a huge mind f*ck for me.  I hate training them so much that I can only take it one set at a time.  I can't even think ahead to the next exercise or I'll want to bail.  But then when it's over and I know I hit them hard I feel like I've won an Olympic medal or something (crazy I know.)  Definitely a love/hate thing going on....

Yesterday's Workout - Quads and Calves

QUADS
SQUATS
10 x 65
10 x 75
10 x 85
7 x 90

LEG PRESS
10 x 90
10 x 180
8 x 180

LEG EXTENSIONS
10 x 50
9 x 50
8 x 50

CALVES - I took it easy and did the same as last week since last week they hurt so much I couldn't straighten my legs for a few days (seriously)

ROTARY CALF MACHINE
8  x 130
8 x 130
8 x 130

SEATED CALF RAISES
16 x 35
14 x 35
15 x 35


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2004)

NG, you rock!


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 2, 2004)

thanks sweetie.  i think i've actually pulled it together again.


----------



## sara (Mar 2, 2004)

nikegurl, I think we doing the same meals plan  
I'm supposed to start on it today. kinda scary lots of carbs!!


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 2, 2004)

really?  it used to scare me but i'm good with carbs now.  

i find future weeks where i start dropping them again scarier now.  (never ever ever did i think i'd say that!)

i'm following each "cycle" for 2 weeks and then dropping one carb meal out every 2 weeks.  i should be getting about 200 g carbs now but i'm coming in a bit short of that.  (i'm close though - so i'm going to just leave it)

i'd been eating carbs again before starting this so i'm hoping i won't bloat from them.  so far all is well...


----------



## sara (Mar 2, 2004)

Are you seeing any results?


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 2, 2004)

i only started this yesterday so too soon to tell.  i was doing 40/40/20 for a couple of weeks to get back on track and that was ideal for me.  meals were easy to plan and i found i had a LOT more energy in the gym even on lower calories (compared to low/no carbs and higher fat).


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 2, 2004)

oh - nearly forgot.  i'm a bit leaner.  nothing drastic b/c i've only been sticking to it for 2 weeks but a definite improvement.  pants are less tight and my legs look better in the mirror.  it's a start.

i just got an accumeasure calipers and tape measure today in the mail so i'll start tracking more scientifically now.


----------



## sara (Mar 2, 2004)

great news! 
do you do any cardio though?


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 2, 2004)

no cardio so far.  i had planned to start at least twice a week but i haven't.  (i hate it SO much but i should probably do a little anyway)


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 2, 2004)

not that there was ever any doubt...but i truly am crazy.

last week my leg workout crippled me.  i literally couldn't fully straighten my legs to walk properly for a few days and the pain lasted for 5.

so THIS week i told myself to do basically the same workout.

but i didn't.  i added a set of squats.  i got 2 more reps with the same weight as last week and i went up 5 lbs for my last set.

i added reps on my 2 heaviest sets of leg presses too.

so now here it is 18 hours after training legs and i'm upset.  why?  b/c i'm not in agony.  

there's just no pleasing me.  they better start hurting soon.


----------



## sara (Mar 2, 2004)

nikegurl, how much fat you intake per meal? do you count the fat that is coming from oats/brownrice/ bread/pita


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 2, 2004)

i'm averaging 6-7 grams fat per meal and i count it all.  as i lower the carbs i'll gradually increase the fat some.   i say i'm averaging 6-7 grams b/c a couple of meals have as high as 8-9 and a couple as low as 3-4 grams.  the rest are right at 6-7 grams.

as weeks go by i intend to drop the "starchy" carbs by one meal at a time (per tweak), increase my fibrous veggies and increase healthy fats a bit to keep calories fairly consistent.

i'll have to see how it goes.  i may drop some calories if progress slows.  (only like 25-50)


----------



## sara (Mar 2, 2004)

what about the fruits and lugumes, lentils.. are you going to decrease them too?


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 2, 2004)

i don't eat any legumes now.     (that's just my taste)

on the fruit...right now it's basically 1 piece a day (3 oz of apple isn't much).  i'm going to try to keep that in for awhile.  i don't think it should be much of a problem.  (i have other things i'll be cutting first).


----------



## sara (Mar 2, 2004)

I made a thread .. asking about high protein beans


----------



## sara (Mar 2, 2004)

What you think of the Low carb milk ? some people use it here to replace cottage cheese


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 2, 2004)

i haven't tried it but i hear good things.  i like the cottage cheese i have in my protein pancakes and i wouldn't want any more dairy in my diet but it's something i'm sure i'll try eventually.

let me know what you think if/when you try it.


----------



## Jill (Mar 2, 2004)

Have you tried the TBS of coco, and TBS of cho protein in your pancakes yet? I sware it tastes like choc cake!!!


----------



## sara (Mar 2, 2004)

If I get it, I would replace for the cottage cheese.. you can't make a smoothie with cottage cheese, with the milk you can make blueberry smoothie. Low fat/ Low sugar


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 2, 2004)

i'm not a big chocolate fan but i will definitely check it out when i start to get sick of 'em.  thanks for the good suggestions!


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 2, 2004)

today is off from the gym which means one thing...i can have some fat in my last meal (natural pb in my oats.   )

today's meals

MEAL 1
1/2 c oats
1/2 c nonfat cottage cheese
3 egg whites
(the above made into protein pancakes)
Tbs sugar free jam
3 fish oil caps

MEAL 2
1/2 can tuna
2 egg whites
Tbs light mayo
1 1/2 whole wheat tortillas

MEAL 3
1 whole egg
5 egg whites
3 oz apple
1/2 cup Fiber One (bran cereal, dry)

MEAL 4
4 oz chicken breast
5 oz yam

MEAL 5 
whey shake
1/2 cup oats
Tbs natural pb


TOTALS
1612 calories
148 protein
184 carbs
36 grams fat


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 3, 2004)

i got accumeasure calipers in the mail today.  i'm going to have to start taking measurements with these and i guess a tape measure too so i can track my progress.

for some reason i highly doubt that i'll be able to take either measuremet in the exact spot each time though....waist and chest are easy but arms and legs seem so easy to do differently each time.  

i'll do my best though


----------



## sara (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## nikegurl (Mar 4, 2004)

i left my log in the car...but i want to keep my journal current so i'm going to list last nights workout minus the weights and exact reps just to get it down here...

BACK

WG Pulldowns
4 sets

DB Rows
3 sets

Hammer Machine Rows
3 sets

Hypers 
2 sets

HAMSTRINGS

SLDL
4 sets

Lying Leg Curls
3 sets

Seated Leg Curls
3 sets


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 4, 2004)

i missed one meal yesterday but no cheats.

i'll get all my meals in today.


----------



## sara (Mar 4, 2004)

Happy B-day!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Happy B-day!



Oh damn!  I almost missed that.  Damn she looks good for being 25


----------



## atherjen (Mar 5, 2004)

:bounce:  HAPPY BIRTHDAY girl!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 8, 2004)

awwwwh  thanks!  

it was a good one.  and Premier....I'm actually 26 but let's not reveal that outside my journal.


----------



## sara (Mar 8, 2004)

I'm glad you had a good one  
what you eat all weekend?


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 8, 2004)

the plan was 1 cheat meal but it turned into two - one friday and one saturday.  no desert though.  (just turned out that way)

friday night i had my favorite burger and fries from in n out (cheap but so good) and saturday i had crab legs and salad with a very fattening twice baked potatoe.  very delicious.  i got back on track sunday though with my diet and the gym so i'm feeling mostly ok about it.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 8, 2004)

yummy those crab legs and baked taters sound yummy!  were they the stuff kind with sour cream and stuff? 

Im glad that you had a great weekend girl!


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 8, 2004)

yeah...i was pretty naughty with the taters.  i think they baked them, then scooped out the insides, added sour cream and other fattening stuff, whipped 'em and put them back in their skins.

i don't feel too terrible on the cheats though since i really enjoyed them (unlike some random pig outs) and i did get right back on track yesterday.

thanks again.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 8, 2004)

Mmmmm crab meat


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 9, 2004)

I LOVE crab legs!  Actually I only like snow crab - king crab's not for me.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 9, 2004)

little bit of catching up on my journal

Friday - Calves and Arms

CALVES
SEATED CALF RAISES
30 x 35
27 x 35
22 x 35

STANDING CALF RAISES
10 x 40
10 x 40
9 x 40

BICEPS
BB CURLS
10 x 40
8 x 50
7 x 50

INCLINE DB CURLS
10 x 17.5
10 x 17.5
8 x 17.5

HERCULES CURLS
12 x 25
8 x 30

TRICEPS
SKULL CRUSHERS
12 x 30
12 x 30
10 x 30

SEATED DIP MACHINE
8 x 75
7 x 75
9 x 60

2 sets bodyweight between bench dips


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 9, 2004)

SUNDAY 3/7

CHEST
FLAT DB PRESS
8 x 30
10 x 35
6 x 40

INCLINE BB PRESS
10 x 65
9 x 65
7 x 65

MACHINE PRESS
8 x 60

LOW CABLE CROSSOVERS
9 x 15
8 x 15

SHOULDERS
DB PRESS
9 x 22.5
5 x 22.5  
6 x 20

SIDE LATERALS
10 x 15
8 x 15
8 x 15

REAR DELT MACHINE
10 x 45
10 x 45
8 x 45


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 9, 2004)

I love splitting legs into 2 days and I think hitting calves twice a week will be a good thing.

Only problem with my new split...shoulders after chest isn't working.  I'm way too weak.  I know...pre exhaust and all that but mentally it's a bad thing.  My shoulders are a weak spot that I really need to improve (I have seen some progress).  I just don't feel like I hit them hard enough after chest.

I think I may go with this starting next week

SUN:  Chest and Back
MON:  Quads and Calves
TUES:  off
WED:  Shoulders and Hamstrings
THURS:  Arms and Calves
FRI:  off
SAT:  off

I think that'll be better for me.  I want to stick with a 4 day split for now.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 9, 2004)

having a very slight diet "issue" as well this week.

i feel good and i'm trying to remember that i need to be patient.

but it's just nagging at me and nagging at me....i'm not so sure i can actually eat 200 grams carbs for 2 weeks and drop bodyfat at my optimum rate.  my plan was to finish this week with that many carbs and then next week drop to 160 grams carbs (good ones) for 2 weeks and then drop to 120 grams for 2 weeks...

i just think i might make better/faster progress with fewer carbs now.  i promised myself not to screw with my plan but it's really nagging at me that i may be semi wasting time with carbs that high for weeks at a time.

and i don't like my protein down as low as 125 g/day either...

  damn it.  i'm doing it again....thinking about switching plans ALREADY.  i think that's bad and i need to stop.

but i also think the carbs are too high and the protein's too low...


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2004)

NG   Stick with it for now.  Don't start changing things, follow through with what you originally had planned.  I like that plan. 

PM you back soon


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 9, 2004)

ok - i'll stick with it.  i never really directly asked you - the idea of me eating 200 g carbs a day last week and this week (it'll drop to 160 next week) doesn't seem insane to you?

i'm feeling good but starting to wonder if i really can get leaner with that many carbs.  but you're right - i'll never know if i don't try.  

thanks jodi.  i'll behave.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> ok - i'll stick with it.  i never really directly asked you - the idea of me eating 200 g carbs a day last week and this week (it'll drop to 160 next week) doesn't seem insane to you?
> 
> i'm feeling good but starting to wonder if i really can get leaner with that many carbs.  but you're right - i'll never know if i don't try.
> ...


No, not at all.  You could try keeping your fat and protein intake the same though.  It a little bit of further deficit and a shock to the system.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 9, 2004)

i was planning to keep the protein pretty consistent.

when you say i could keep the fat the same you mean not increase it as i drop the carbs out as the weeks progress so my calories will drop?  i'm all for it if you think it'd be a good move.  (i'll increase green veggies as i decrease my other carbs)


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2004)

Yeah, that's what I mean.   Try it for a week and see how you feel, then make an adjustment if you feel you need to.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 9, 2004)

cool.  i know i can ditch 40 grams of carbs next week and not increase anything.  could be as my carbs get down to 80 g (from 200 g) that i might want to boost the fat a bit...but i know i won't need to for awhile.

thanks so much.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2004)

Ummmm...yeah, at 80G carbs you will def. need to increase the fat.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 9, 2004)

Hey Nike

Just thought i'd stop in and say stick with your diet. 

I'm not sure what plan you're following, but i was having the same issue with excess carbs when i started TP's carb cycling diet.  It felt like i was eating way too many to actually drop my bf... but after giving it a grudging try for a couple weeks, it worked just like everyone told me it would.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 10, 2004)

thanks Monolith!  i'm liking the carbs and pretty much over my insane fear of eating them...it's just the amount that had me a little worried.  but i'm due to drop 'em a bit next week so i'm going to stick with things as planned.

guess i just wanted the extra reassurance yesterday.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 10, 2004)

yesterday's leg workout was a rough one....and a bad one too.  

i really don't know what the problem was.  it just felt bad.    i'm not injured and i'm not sick but everything was just way off.  next week has to be better.

SQUATS
10 x 75
10 x 85
7 x 95
bailed early....thought leg press would be better.  i was wrong

LEG PRESS
10 x 90
8 x 180
bailed again....decided to do tons of leg extensions to save the workout (sort of)

LEG EXTENSIONS - Flex Machine
10 x 50
9 x 60
6 x 70

LEG EXTENSIONS - Life Fitness Machine
10 x 75
8 x 75
8 x 75

SEATED CALF RAISES
26 x 45
22 x 45
19 x 45
18 x 45
18 x 45

Then I felt guilty....so I did a set of hack squats kind of trying out the machine for next leg day.  

HACKS
10 x 50

Oddly enough - after this terrible workout my legs felt wobbly and wiped out (but they shouldn't have)


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 17, 2004)

legs again tonight.  i have no good excuse for slacking in my journal.  but i haven't missed any workouts, haven't cheated on my diet - but did miss a couple of meals this weekend.  

i'm back to a 5 day split again.  i gave the 4 day a good shot but i just prefer 5 so i'm back to that.

i'll post my workouts from this week to catch things up a bit.  
i'm starting to feel a little stronger again so that's cool.  not back to where i've been before but i will be...and then i'll pass that point.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 17, 2004)

MONDAY 3/12

CHEST AND ABS

CHEST
FLAT DB PRESSES
10 x 35
7 x 40
6 x 40
10 x 35

HAMMER MACHINE INCLINE PRESSES
10 x 70 
9 x 70
5 x 75 (total weight, not per side)

PEC DECK
10 x 45
10 x 45
10 x 45

I can go heavier on these...but I don't.  It feels better with the lighter weight.  

ABS - 8 sets total


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 17, 2004)

TUES 3/16/04

BACK

CG PULLDOWNS
10 x 80
10 x 90
8 x 100

1 ARM HAMMER PULLDOWNS
10 x 35
10 x 35
6 x 45

LOW PULLEY ROWS
10 x 80
8 x 90
8 x 100 

HAMMER 1 ARM ROWS
10 x 45
8 x 45
8 x 45


----------



## Jill (Mar 17, 2004)

What kind of diet plan are ya doing NG?


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi Jill.  

I dropped a carb meal out this week and I wanted my protein a tad higher so I trimmed the fat a tiny bit from what i had planned in order to get extra calories to "use" on protein.

The numbers look like this now:

5 meals
protein:  145 grams
fat:          43 grams
carbs:     160 grams
calories:  1607

i'll go with these for 2 weeks.  then i'll drop another carb meal so my protein stays the same and my carbs go down to 120 and do that for 2 weeks etc.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 17, 2004)

> PEC DECK
> 10 x 45
> 10 x 45
> 10 x 45
> ...



I feel the same way.  So I keep it lighter too.  If I go too heavy then the form slacks even though I can still manage the weight.  Hope that makes sense


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 17, 2004)

Exactly!  And the form slacking is sort of slight.  I don't know if someone watching me could even tell....but I can tell that I'm not isolating my chest as much so I keep it light.

I didn't cut my calories this week Jodi...1610 feels good.  Maybe in another week or two I will....but I wasn't ready to go any lower.  (I'd said I would keep everything the same and just drop 40 grams carbs but I lied a little)


----------



## atherjen (Mar 17, 2004)

Looks great girl!! only make those changes when u feel u need too!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I feel the same way.  So I keep it lighter too.  If I go too heavy then the form slacks even though I can still manage the weight.  Hope that makes sense



yea i dont have this problem
as i do the whole stack no prob 

(  )


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> yea i dont have this problem
> as i do the whole stack no prob
> 
> (  )



must be rough.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 18, 2004)

LEGS - WED 3/17/04

SQUATS
10 x 75
10 x 85
8 x 95

LEG PRESSES
10 x 90
10 x 180
10 x 180
8 x 180

LEG EXTENSIONS
10 x 75
10 x 90
8 x 90

SLDL
10 x 80
10 x 80
10 x 80

LYING LEG CURLS

10 x 45
10 x 50
7 x 55


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 19, 2004)

hamstrings are sore....

THURSDAY 3/18

SHOULDERS

BB PRESSES
10 x 50
10 x 50
9 x 55

SIDE LATERALS
10 x 15
10 x 15
7 x 17.5 + 8 x 10

REAR DELT MACHINE
10 x 45
10 x 45
10 x 45 + 5 x 30

CALVES
SEATED CALF RAISES
25 x 45
20 x 45
20 x 45

STANDING CALF RAISES
10 x 40
12 x 40
9 x 40


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 22, 2004)

i didn't record Friday's arm workout.  i know it was lighter weight than normal and higher reps.  i got a good pump and it was an interesting change...but not my favorite way to train. 

TODAYS MEALS

MEAL 1
1/2 c oats
Tbs peanut butter
1/2 c cottage cheese
2 egg whites

MEAL 2
can tuna
stalk celery
Tbs light mayo
1.5 whole wheat tortillas

MEAL 3
meatloaf (Jodi's recipe)
5 oz yam

MEAL 4
4 oz ground turkey
mixed greens
vinegar

MEAL 5
Nectar shake
1/2 c Fiber One
3 fish oil caps

TOTALS
1565 calories
154 g protein
154 g carbs (130 after subtract fiber)
44 g fat


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi NG  

You need to post in your journal more!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2004)

Or maybe I could whore it up for you


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 22, 2004)

you're right!  i'm gonna try not to miss any days m-f.  thanks for checking on me.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2004)

Unless ofcourse you like it organized


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Or maybe I could whore it up for you



 ...........


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> you're right!  i'm gonna try not to miss any days m-f.  thanks for checking on me.



I always check in   Just dont post.  I have been fighting the addiction of post whorism.  I think I m doing pretty well, considering the last few months I have been #1 on the top 10 posters haha


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 23, 2004)

CHEST 3/22/04

Flat DB Press
10 x 30
8 x 40
7 x 40
10 x 35

Hammer Incline Machine
10 x 75
7 x 80
6 x 80

Pec Deck
10 x 40

Flyes
8 x 20
8 x 20

ABS


----------



## Jill (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> CHEST 3/22/04
> 
> Flat DB Press
> 8 x 40


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 23, 2004)

thanks...it's still weak for me compared to what i did before i started slacking - but at least i'm making progress.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 23, 2004)

Great workouts girl!!  

hows diet going along?


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 23, 2004)

it's good.  i dropped 1 carb meal but my calories aren't really lower (i nudged the fat up a bit).  i'm right around 1600/day and i don't want to go much lower...i think i can lose fat if i stick with it (that means not cheating) instead of lowering it more and then losing my mind and eating ice cream or something like that.

i'll post todays meals soon.  thanks for checking on me!


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 23, 2004)

calories were actually a bit low today...but i feel good.  

MEAL 1

1/2 cup nonfat cottage cheese
1/3 cup oats
2 egg whites
1 Tbs peanut butter

MEAL 2

meatloaf (4 oz ground sirloin, etc.)
5 oz yam
mixed salad greens

MEAL 3

can tuna
Tbs light mayo
1.5 whole wheat tortillas

MEAL 4

4 oz ground turkey
1/2 cucumber
3 fish oil caps

MEAL 5

scoop Nectar (whey)
1/2 cup Fiber One


TOTALS
1515 calories
152 g protein
145 g carbs (124 if you subtract fiber)
43 g fat


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 24, 2004)

BACK - Tuesday 3/23/04

T BAR Rows
 10 x 25
6 x 35
8 x 30

Hammer Machine Pulldowns
8 x x80
10 x 80
10 x 80

Seated Cable Rows
10 x 90
8 x 100
9 x 100    personal record on these

Hammer Machine Rows - 1 arm at a time
10 x 45 (weight per side)
9 x 45
7 x 45

3 sets hypers (no weight)


----------



## atherjen (Mar 24, 2004)

Congrads on the PR!! 
Workout looks great!


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 25, 2004)

yesterday's meals were the same as the day before 'cept i remembered to add celery to my tuna.

MEAL 1

1/2 cup nonfat cottage cheese
1/3 cup oats
2 egg whites
1 Tbs peanut butter

MEAL 2

meatloaf (4 oz ground sirloin, etc.)
5 oz yam
mixed salad greens

MEAL 3

can tuna
Tbs light mayo
stalk celery
1.5 whole wheat tortillas

MEAL 4

4 oz ground turkey
1/2 cucumber
3 fish oil caps

MEAL 5

scoop Nectar (whey)
1/2 cup Fiber One


TOTALS
1515 calories
152 g protein
145 g carbs (124 if you subtract fiber)
43 g fat


----------



## Jodi (Mar 25, 2004)

Looking good NG 

How the plan working for you?  Fat loss?


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 25, 2004)

yesterday was leg day.  i still hate it.  but i've been doing pretty well.  squats still scare me but i'm making sure i do them every week.  i got 2 more reps on my last set than i got the week before  so next week i'll go a bit heavier.  i'm not super aggressive with these but i am using perfect ass to the ground form and at least i'm doing them....

i push myself a lot more w/leg presses because the don't scare me.    i added weight to leg press and to stiff legged dead lifts last night.  felt good.

LEGS

SQUATS
10 x 75
10 x 85
10 x 95

LEG PRESS
10 x 90
10 x 180
8 x 230

HAMMER SINGLE LEG EXTENSIONS
10 x 25
8 x 25
8 x 25

SLDL
10 x 95
8 x 105
8 x 105

LYING LEG CURLS
10 x 45
10 x 50
8 x 50


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 25, 2004)

hi jodi...i'm feeling great in terms of strength/energy and not cheating so that's cool.  there's been some fat loss but it's slow.  i know that's the best way but sometimes i think it might be too slow....

i have to start using the tape measure so i can judge better.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 25, 2004)

Definately go to tape instead.  Slow fat loss is very good and always best.  As long as its going then don't fret


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 25, 2004)

things are looking better in the mirror but not drastically (yet)

i'll start measuring.

for the first time ever...i think i actually have hope for my legs.  i doubt i can get 'em looking good 'til i'm squatting a LOT heavier than i am now but i'm making improvements and really pushing myself.  so it's gonna be awhile...but i'm gonna get the legs i want.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 25, 2004)

You're doing great Hilary  I'm so proud of you


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 25, 2004)

awwwh thanks sweetie.    you're the sweetest thing!


----------



## draven (Mar 25, 2004)

Looks like your doing some awesome work. I can see your confidence and drive improves every time you post.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 26, 2004)

thanks draven.  it's starting to come together.  

yesterday's meals

MEAL 1

1/3 c oats
T natural pb
1.5 scoops Ultrasize

MEAL 2

1 serving Jodi's meatloaf recipe (4 oz ground sirloin etc.)
5 oz yam
mixed greens w/vinegar

MEAL 3

can tuna
1.5 whole wheat tortilla
2 tsp light mayo
stalk celery

MEAL 4

4 oz ground turkey
1/2 cucumber

MEAL 5
scoop Nectar (whey)
1/2 cup Fiber One

TOTALs
1536 calories
158 protein
144 carbs 
44 fat


----------



## draven (Mar 26, 2004)

What flavor Nectar do you use?

 I like the lemonade one, the cherry had a nasty aftertaste, but found out that a half and half split of the lemonade and cherry was killer.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 26, 2004)

Thursday's workout

SHOULDERS

DB PRESS
10 x 22.5
10 x 25
7 x 27.5
6 x 27.5

SIDE LATERALS
10 x 17.5
7 x 17.5 + 4 x 10 (dropset)
6 x 17.5 + 5 x 10 (dropset)

REAR DELT MACHINE
10 x 45
10 x 45
10 x 45

CALVES

SEATED CALF RAISES
25 x 45
25 x 45
19 x 45
17 x 45

STANDING CALF RAISES
12 x 40
10 x 40
10 x 40

pretty much everything is sore this week.   but i'm feeling good - very motivated and working hard.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 26, 2004)

ooooooohhhhhh  cherry lemonade combo sounds REALLY good!

i've never tried the cherry.

i've had carribean cooler, apple, fuzzy navel and lemonade

i got very sick of the carribean cooler but i still like the other 3.

your cherry lemonade sounds really really delicious.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 26, 2004)

Sweetie, it makes me so happy to see you do this! Us Nike girls need to stick together ya know  You are doing absolutely great, I knew you had it in you all along 

Have a wonderful weekend!! I bet it's all sunny and wonderful there in LA  The weather of Sweden is still cold


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 26, 2004)

Mixing protein powders lol....I actually did that yesterday. Choc. and vanilla mix though. Wasn't too bad. Cherry lemonade sounds soooo much better though.


----------



## draven (Mar 26, 2004)

It is, I actually had it when I was eating a salad. lmao

Normally I just pound protein shakes, but the cherry/lemonade mix was a good one to just drink slow. 

Caribean cooler is the only flavor I haven't tried. The Fuzzy Navel one tasted like orange peels to me though.


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 26, 2004)

I've only tried Cherry, Apple, and Fuzzy Navel. Cherry was good. Apple was awesome, but for some reason, Fuzzy Navel wasn't that great to me.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 31, 2004)

haven't logged since last week!  

i've been having good workouts and no diet cheats to report 'cept for a little hunk of cheese i had sunday as my weekend treat.  

next week was when i planned to drop another 40 g carbs from my daily intake (which will put me at about 120 g / day)  i started sometimes dropping it this week.  one day i'll have 120 grams, the next i'll have 160.  so far so good...'cept i'm realizing no that i'm dropping some fat that i let myself get fatter than i realized.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 31, 2004)

i have to get my split done in 4 days this week so arms don't get their own day.  next week it'll be 5 days again.

MONDAY'S WORKOUT

CHEST
Incline DB Press
10 x 25
10 x 30
9 x 35

Flat DB Press
10 x 35
8 x 35
8 x 35

had to go lighter since i did them after inclines this week but felt good still

FLAT FLYES
10 x 20
8 x 20
8 x 20

BICEPS
Incline DB Curls (I LOVE these!)
10 x 20
9 x 20
9 x 20

Preacher Machine Curls
10 x 40
8 x 45
7 x 45


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 31, 2004)

TUESDAY'S WORKOUT

WG Pulldown
12 x 80
10 x 90
8 x 100

Cable Rows
10 x 90
10 x 90
8 x 100

DB Rows
10 x 35
10 x 35
7 x 40

Hypers
3 sets

TRICEPS
Skull Crushers

10 x 30
10 x 40
9 x 40 

Dips (assisted)
x 10
x 10
x 8


----------



## atherjen (Mar 31, 2004)

Great workouts girl!!  

ohh more diet changes! good luck with that! doesnt sound too bad! 
a hunk of cheese was your "treat" soooooo dedicated!!


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 31, 2004)

i like cheese  

the changes are so gradual that i don't mind...and even 120 g of carbs a day seems like a lot to me since i used to go below 30 g with only a carb up meal every 4th day.  (so this is heaven)  

thanks for visiting.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

Im guessing that hunk of cheese was a 1Lb block? 

When do we get new picts?


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 31, 2004)

nah - it wasn't more than 1/2 lb.  

seriously - it was 2 oz.  a definite treat but not insane.
i've been having 1 thing every sunday for sanity's sake.  i may stop doing that soon though...i'm feeling like progress has slowed a bit.  (entirely possible that i'm just being impatient though)

pics?  not yet.  but i'm getting there finally


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

What kind of cheese? 

I like Brie(sp).  Melted a bit and spread on some crackers


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 31, 2004)

monterey jack - nothing too fancy.  

i decided no cheats/treats this sunday.  bathing suit season's here (no time to waste on cheese)


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 1, 2004)

I hate squatting so much.  And it's not 'cause I'm lazy or b/c they're hard.

When I first started training I got up to 185 for sets and reps.  I have no memory of finding it scary.  It was just hard work and I did it.  (Obviously at my height/weight 185 isn't anything great but it's "respectable")

Then one day my training partner tore his quad and the muscle literally rolled up his leg like you had pulled up a window shade.

Squatting has never been the same for me since that day.  Not even close.  

I haven't skipped it in ages.  I'm going really low and using great form.  But my weights still suck (95 lbs)

It's b/c I'm scared.  I admit it.  No matter how much I psych myself up I don't take squats to failure or even close.  I use the cage and set the safety bars but I just don't feel comfortable enough pushing like I do on everything else.

Last night I used 270lb on leg press and brought it all the way down.  It was hard as hell and I KNOW they worked my legs more than squats b/c I push myself so much harder since I'm not afraid...

I've always believed squats are king.  I think ya do need to do them to have great legs....

But I think me personally can build more muscle with leg presses, hacks, etc. only b/c I take those sets so much farther (and heavier)

I hate squats.  More every week.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 1, 2004)

what works for one, may not the other. good to see that your able to find what does work for you, many dont!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 1, 2004)

i still don't know.....i know how hard i'll push myself on leg presses and hacks etc.  but i still don't know if it's 100% necessary to keep squatting and get the weight up in order to get my legs to grow.

i know i can kill my legs in the gym without squatting....but i don't know if i'm just looking for a way out of squatting.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 1, 2004)

well I will say that I certainly am a big advocate of squats...
however I wouldnt completly give them up. how about progressivly working up to a weight that you are comfortable but still feel that you are working hard with them?


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 1, 2004)

let me run this by you....i've told myself i MUST squat.

the good news is i haven't skipped it even once in a few months.  also good is that i am squatting low and using great form.

now the bad.  i'm STILL only going up to 95 lbs and i STILL feel like a bit of a wreck when i have to do it.  (nervous...not lazy or tired, i swear)

i'm literally adding only 5 lbs total at a time and 95 scares me and feels heavy (which is ridiculous)

shouldn't i be able to squat more than i use for stiff legged deads?

i guess i just keep trying.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 1, 2004)

do you have a spotter and if you do
do you have safety pins?
if both are correct, then theres no reason to be scared


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 1, 2004)

i have the safety pins and i use them.  the spotter is another interesting point....i always used one in the past.  i trust my current training partner completely.

BUT i cannot squat with anyone behind me now.  wtf.  

i really think i've gone insane as far as squats are concerned.

seriously though - i didn't even realize that it WAS fear i was feeling 'til recently.  i just knew something was "off".  now i know i'm chicken shit.  

i still do 'em and i still try hard and i don't let me talk me out of them.  

but i suck at 'em now.  when i was squatting 185 no other lifts were any stronger than i am now.  (many were lower)  yet now i can only squat 95.  makes no sense.

(and it makes me mad)


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2004)

Its ok.. What you saw, would have been terrible for anyone to see.  Its just subconciously imbeded in your mind, and it affects your performance.  Just keep trying, and upping the weight little by little.  I am sure you can overcome this.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 1, 2004)

thanks PreMier.  you're right - i'm gonna keep going.  up until last night i was sure i'd beat it and thought i was doing ok.

not sure why....but i was off last night.  i had planned to add weight from the previous week but it just wasn't going to happen.

one bad squat day really bugs me.  but at least i killed myself on leg press after squats so it didn't turn into a bad leg day (just a bad squat day)

appreciate it.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2004)

Anytime


----------



## Leslie (Apr 1, 2004)

Just thought I would say hello
I am happy to see you have some consistency going on here.
EXCELLENT


----------



## Jodi (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Just thought I would say hello
> I am happy to see you have some consistency going on here.
> EXCELLENT


Me too


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 2, 2004)

my 2 favorites - jodi AND leslie in the same day.  

thank you both.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 2, 2004)

yesterday's meals

MEAL 1
1/3 cup oats
1 Tbs pb
1/2 cup fat free cottage cheese
1 egg

MEAL 2
meatloaf (Jodi's recipe - 4 oz ground sirloin/serving)
5 oz yam
mixed greens w/vinegar

MEAL 3
can tuna
Tbs lowfat mayo
celery stalk
1.5 whole wheat tortilla

MEAL 4
2 eggs
3 egg whites

MEAL 5
Nectar (whey)

TOTALS
1522 calories
149 g protein
124 grams carbs
27 grams fat


gotta start taking my fish oil every day

been craving pears.... (but all is well   )


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2004)

WoW Nikegurl you are doing really awesome!!!!!  Keep up the good work sweetie!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here

I have been craving apples- go figure. I made Dave go to the store just for an apple last weekend


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 2, 2004)

cutting carbs back to 80 grams per day next week.  keeping calories in low 1500s so i'll have the nudge the fat up a bit.  (fishies!)

then maybe the following week i'll see if i can work out a carb cyle with jodi and/or TPs help to use during the new training program (TPs)


----------



## sara (Apr 2, 2004)

Hey girl, I'm so glad this diet is working good for you.. I tried it for 2 weeks, and high carbs w. low fat didn't work for me.. I'm never satisfied after I eat


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 5, 2004)

hi sara - my progress seems to be a little slower this way...but i feel good.  actually i don't think anyone would really consider it a high carb plan.  it's just high compared to the DPw8 plans we've used before.   

i'll be honest though - i'm still not quite sure where my body stands with carbs.  i feel better eating them.  way better.  BUT i think i dropped fat faster with lower carb higher fat plans of my past (i think?)

hopefully soon i'll know the answer.  seems like 1 plan makes me feel better and is easier for me to live with (more carb, less fat) but the other types get me leaner (less carbs, more fat)  

next week i'm starting a new training program (TP's) and i'd like to give his carb cycling a whirl at the same time.

i'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 5, 2004)

Today's Meals

MEAL 1

1/3 container ff cottage cheese
1/2 c oats
Tbs peanut butter
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 2
can tuna
stalk celery
Tbs safflower mayo
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 3
meatloaf (4 oz ground sirloin)
4 oz yam
mixed greens w/vinegar
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 4
3 eggs
2 egg whites
pat butter
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 5
1.5 scoops Nectar (whey)
2 fish oil caps

TOTALS
1530 calories
150 g protein
82 g carbs
64 g fat


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 5, 2004)

next Monday I start TP's training program.    i'm very excited!  i'm also going to switch to a daily carb rotation (TP's carb rotation) 

special thanks to Jodi by the way who always helps me.  

i'll start a new journal when those changes start (but will keep this one updated 'til then)


----------



## atherjen (Apr 6, 2004)

Im looking forward to watching your progress on both new programs!  best of luck girlie!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks so much.  i'm determined to never ever let my bodyfat creep up on me this much again.  just not worth it.  AND i want to add as much muscle as my frame will hold.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> thanks so much.  i'm determined to never ever let my bodyfat creep up on me this much again.  just not worth it.  AND i want to add as much muscle as my frame will hold.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 7, 2004)

yesterday's and today's meals were identical to Mondays

MEAL 1

1/3 container ff cottage cheese
1/2 c oats
Tbs peanut butter
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 2
can tuna
stalk celery
Tbs safflower mayo
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 3
meatloaf (4 oz ground sirloin)
4 oz yam
mixed greens w/vinegar
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 4
3 eggs
2 egg whites
pat butter
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 5
1.5 scoops Nectar (whey)
2 fish oil caps

TOTALS
1530 calories
150 g protein
82 g carbs
64 g fat

EXCEPT I had 2 Hershey's kisses yesterday   (but not today.     )


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 7, 2004)

Looking fwd to watching your progress....I understand what you mean about the mderate vs low carb approach in terms of how you feel...that's why you may get the best of both worlds out of cycling your carbs.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2004)

DUBS


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Looking fwd to watching your progress....I understand what you mean about the mderate vs low carb approach in terms of how you feel...that's why you may get the best of both worlds out of cycling your carbs.



thanks so much!  i'm excited  .  new training and eating plan start Monday.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> DUBS



  i'm sucha dumbass sometimes.  is this nickname gonna stick?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 7, 2004)

I have the same problem. I am still not sure what works best for my body that wont make me crazy!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 7, 2004)

hi greeky - i think the carb cycling is gonna be good.  i tried it for a minute after coming off a VERY low carb plan and i just wouldn't eat enough carbs on high carb day and i'd try to throw in extra no carb days...  

now that i don't fear carbs to the extent i used to i think i'll be ready to do the plan the way TP intented.  

the hardest part's gonna be NOT counting carbs on high carb day.  i love counting.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 8, 2004)

I think that you
ll do well on the CC girl. just NO counting on HIGH day!! eat eat eat and dont be afraid. think of it as helping the fat loss!  
coupled with TP's new training plan you should do awesome!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 8, 2004)

thanks atherjen.   i think i'll do well with it now too.  it was a rough transition for me after following extremely low carb plans but i'm ready now.  i will remember how important the high carb days are and eat up the carbs.  for some reason it seemed scary before.    now i have faith and i'm ready.  

and since i like to plan....i'm working out various meals to eat on no carb, high carb and low carb days 'cause i like it organized.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey NG!  Check the new sig


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 8, 2004)




----------



## Jodi (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Hey NG!  Check the new sig


----------

